# Matt's 5/3/1 Log



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm running 5/3/1 at the moment to try and improve my crappy lifts. Decided to start a log since no one else wants to listen to me talking about how many reps I got today or what lifts I did :tongue:

I'm training 4 times a week:

Mon: Deadlift

Tues: Bench

Thurs: Squat

Fri: Mil Press

I do cardio after my lifting 4 times a week. Usually do sprints on the treadmill or intervals on the cross trainer.

I've been messing about with accessory work but at the end of the last cycle I started doing the Boring But Big template that Wendler sets out in the book. I've been doing 5x10 of my main lift (except on Mil Press day I do Push Press as my accessory) at roughly 50-60% of my max.

My current training max's are with my last one rep max lifts in brackets (I am aware of how weak I am :tongue: ):

Bench: 65 (70)

Deadlift: 85 (100)

Squat: 87.5 (Never attempted a 1RM, think I'm good for 100 though)

Mil Press: 45 (Never done a 1RM)

My deadlift is set lower than my squat because I was coming back from a back injury when I started the program. It is probably stronger now and at some point I may increase my Deadlift training max to above my squat.

I can lift heavier than those max's. Last time I was doing deadlifts I lifted 100 with ease just to see if I could. But that's kinda the point of 5/3/1, uses sub-maximal weights and go for rep records.

I'm making improvements with the training max's set low so I'm not changing it since I'm hoping to keep this going until at least Christmas without stalling.

Goals for the end of the year are:

135 Deadlift

120 Squat

85kg Bench

55kg Mil Press

I think those are quite conservative goals and I should be able to hit them easily by the end of november at the latest.

I had thought about doing a program like Starting Strength and getting the gains quickly but my lower back still gives me grief and I don't think I could handle squatting 3 times a week.

I'm only 20 so I would like to get my lifts up to a respectable level and compete unequipped at junior level before I turn 24 with a 500kg+ total at 90kg.

I'll post todays workout in a new post.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Cycle 4 - Week 1 - 3x5 - Squat

Warm-up + foam roller

5x57.5

5x65

15x72.5

Accessory work:

Squats: 5 sets of 10 at 50kg

Hyper extensions

Weighted sit ups

20 mins Cross trainer intervals.

When I checked my spreadsheet I found out I was meant to be doing 75kg for my last set but read it wrong before I left the house. Still pleased with my 15 reps though.

My back feels pretty dead tonight but I think thats because I didn't stretch it well enough. I will do a lot of foam roller work before Mil Press tomorrow


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, seems like everyone's doing this now lol.

Best of luck mate


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Back still feeling pretty sore today. Its right at the base of my back at the top of my glutes, I'm hoping its just tightness and it will go away with a bit of foam roller work and some stretching.

Going to train Mil Press at about 2, hopefully will manage ok. Then watch Scotland vs Lithuania tonight!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Cycle 4 - Week 1 - 3x5 - Mil Press

Warm-up + foam roller

5x30

5x32.5

5x37.5

Accessory work:

5 sets of 10 push press

Negative chin ups 20 reps

20 mins Cross trainer

Training was rather **** today. I've hit 37.5 for 10 before and I hit 40 for 5 on the last cycle. Back was kinda sore and I didn't eat nearly enough, basically had my breakfast and my My Protein Pulse shake before I went in the gym.

I am weak and can't do a single chin up so I only do the negative portion for sets of 2 or 3 reps, trying for as slow a negative as I can manage. Hopefully be able to do full ones soon.

Got to hit 40 for 3+ next week on Mil Press so hopefully I'll get 6 out of it and I'll still be making progress. Some times you just have off days.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Back is feeling better today.

Might have to swap my days around next week due to work and my training partner's other commitments. Might have to bench on Monday and deadlift on Tuesday.

Was not impressed with Scotland performance last night. I said I would settle for a draw but was hoping for it to be a scoring draw atleast!


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

will be waching this mate, 5\3\1 is good im hoping to try it agen in the future, if you eat right you cant go wrong on a programe like this, good luk buddy


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Should be ok to deadlift tomorrow. Worst fears is my back injury coming back with full force but that hasn't happened.

I deadlift sumo anyway, so my back should be a bit safer.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Cycle 4 - Week 1 - 3x5 - Deadlift

Warm-up

5x57.5

5x62.5

8x72.5

Accessory work:

5 sets of 10 deadlift at 50kg

Sit ups

Foam roller after the workout

Deadlifting went ok, back was still kinda tight but managed fine. The 8 reps that I got out were easy, didn't want to risk going for high reps in case I hurt my back. 8 was what I got the last time I did 72.5 conventional and the 8 reps sumo felt much easier.

For the 5 sets of 10 I tried to focus on pulling as fast as possible because the one thing I find suffers when I'm pulling sumo is speed off the floor, ones its off the floor its easy to lock out so I want to work on getting as much speed as I can. Will probably up the weight a bit for the next session.

Didn't do any conditioning because I had to work straight after training and I ran out of time.

Think I will mix myself up tomorrow and do Mil Press instead of bench because I'll have a training partner on friday so it makes more sense to bench then.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Swapped Mil Press and Bench this week so my Mil Press is one week ahead, shouldn't make too much difference. Will get them all back to the same stage after this cycle

Cycle 4 - Week 2 - 3x3 - Mil Press

Warm-up + Foam roller + 5 mins cross trainer

3x30

3x35

7x40

Accessory work:

Push press: 5x40/10x35/10x32.5/10x30/10x25

Negative pull ups: 5x4

10 mins Cross trainer (intervals)

Foam roller

Pleased with this workout, 40 was my 5 rep max so to beat it by 2 reps is good. Push presses were hard after going balls to the wall with the Mil Press so I decided to pyramid down with the weights.

Still can't do pull ups but I am getting better. Hopefully be able to do a couple soon.

Managed to hit the right spot on my back with the foam roller and it feels a lot better now. Will do some more foam roller tomorrow before I start my work. I'm lucky enough to work in the same sports centre that I train in, so I can usually get 10-15 mins foam roller work done on my break if I'm not training that day.

On a non-training note: Scotland better win tonight or Craig Levein will have hell to pay!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Gonna squat today. Might go for max reps or might just get the prescribed reps and try to work up to a single at 100 then do my accessory work.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just noticed your log mate and will follow with interest. Sub'd :thumb:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Cycle 4 - Week 2 - 3x3 - Squat

Warm-up + Foam roller

3x60

3x70

3x77.5

1x85

1x92.5

1x100

7x77.5

Accessory work:

Weighted hypers (10kg plate in hands) 3x10

Foam roller

Decided just to work up to the 100 single for a bit of a challenge. I managed it but it was one of the ****tiest squats I've ever done lol. My legs felt strong for the hole lift it was my upper body that messed it up. It just seemed to crumple underneath the weight. Started going forward on the way up and didn't think I was gonna get the lift until I pushed my head right back into the bar and managed to get my back in the correct position about 1/3 of the way up.

Still got it up though. Will be able to hit it properly with good form after a few more cycles when I'm pushing 85-90kg for reps in training.

My upper back and core were definitely the weakest parts of the squat, I think my legs could have handled at least 110kg but I didn't want to risk injuring my back in the process.

I was wearing a different pair of shorts as well which were too tight and kept falling down which didn't help. Was going to hit 77.5 for ten after the 100 single but my shorts were gradually getting closer to my ankles so I stopped at 7.

Didn't feel like I needed to do any accessory squat work today because I had taxed my body hard with a new one rep max, so I just hit some weighted hypers. Had to start work straight after training so didn't have time to do any conditioning so will do some extra hard conditioning work tomorrow.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Ended up not training today. Had a wee night out last night because I'm moving on Sunday and felt too rough for training today.

It was a 3x5 bench workout I missed and the weights I was meant to be using were quite light so its not a total disaster. Will just skip straight to the 3x3 workout next week.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Not updated this in two weeks as the old back injury flared up again and I decided to take 2 weeks out.

Going to start training again tomorrow, going to re-start the cycle I was on and definetly going to do the deload every 4th week. I had trained for 4 cycles without a deload and it really took its toll on my body.

Going to squat tomorrow before my first lecture at uni.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Eventually got round to starting back up training today. Like I said I was going to I started cycle 4 again =.

Cycle 4 - Week 1 - 3x5 - Mil press

Warm-up

5x30

5x32.5

5x37.5

Accessory work:

Push Press 10/8/8

Pull ups (negatives) 3x3

Foam roller

Did some power cleans as well and they were quite good fun, going to throw them in as my deadlift warm up.

Obviously feeling week from my 3 weeks out. Hopefully the strength will come back pretty quickly.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Strength should come back pretty quickly mate. Just stick at it and keep doing what you're proposing to do and watch the strength appear again!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

snakebulge said:


> Strength should come back pretty quickly mate. Just stick at it and keep doing what you're proposing to do and watch the strength appear again!


Cheers mate. Not gonna take any one rep max tests for the rest of the year and I'll see how much I've gained in january.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Forgot to add that I'm adding in some cardio a couple of nights a week as well. Carrying far too much bodyfat these days.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Chew said:


> Cheers mate. Not gonna take any one rep max tests for the rest of the year and I'll see how much I've gained in january.


Probably a good idea mate as in 3 months you should have all your strength back plus more so will be interesting to see how much strength you've gained extra to where you were before.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Got round to doing my squat workout today instead of yesterday. Went to the gym at 3 and it was mobbed! From now on its morning or night time for me I think.

I did:

5x60

5x65

6x70

Leg Press: 5 sets of 10 -12, worked up to 120kg.

Leg Curls: 3 sets of 12.

I had a lot more in the tank for the squats but I got distracted half way through the set. I was good for at least 10 reps.

My hamstrings are killing me!

Hopefully benching tomorrow night.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Today was bench day:

Warm-up

5x45

5x50

8x55

Accessory work:

Incline DB press 3x8

Pull ups (negatives) 3x3

Chest supported Row 5x10

Tricep Pushdowns 2x10 then a dropset.

Foam roller + Stretching

Matched what I did last time at that weight so haven't lost any strength on bench it seems. I think I could maybe have got 10 with a spotter but didn't want to risk it.

Changed my accessory template, instead of doing Boring But Big I'm doing a few different

accessory exercises, I quite like training that way and my body was taking a beating from the BBB template.

No cardio today because my hams are still ****ed from squatting and all the leg work yesterday.

Late evening it turns out is one of the best times to train, gym is nice and quiet and the 20 min walk home is a perfect time to think about all the work I did in uni that day and come up with any ideas for coursework etc.

Next training day will be thursday and that will be deadlift.

Training 3 days a week deffo suits better during term time. Much better recovery too.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good with the workout buddy! :thumb:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Was talking to my training partner last night about deadlifts, he has the same problem as me, his back is ****ed basically and he's decided just to chuck them. I was thinking about leaving them out for the rest of the year and just focusing on Mil Press, Bench and Squat and seeing if it makes the back issue any better. So would still be following the 5/3/1 protocol for the rest of my lifts and just doing weighted hypers for direct lower back work.

The general idea being that deadlifts are good but if they keep aggravating an injury then it makes more sense to not do them.

Opinions?


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Is form the issue?


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

DNL said:


> Is form the issue?


I don't think so, I've had a few people look at it and they say its fine. Most exercises that put a lot of strain on the lower back hurt too like bent over rows for example.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Try sports/deep tissue massage, stretching, flexibility work etc.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

DNL said:


> Try sports/deep tissue massage, stretching, flexibility work etc.


Yeah thats what I've been doing, it does seem to help. Lots of foam roller work and stretching after every workout.

Hopefully I'll be able to get back into deads again once the pain is gone completely.

Probably going to make the routine:

Sunday: Bench

Tues: Squat

Thurs: Mil Press

Just carry on as normal except with maybe a few more accessory exercises to account for the not deadlifting.

Hopefully that leaves enough time for recovery between Mil Press and bench.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Just in from training. Decided to try rack pulls instead of deadlifts and had a lot of success, doesn't seem to irritate my back nearly as much, pretty much painless.

Worked up to 8x75 rack pulls with the pins at knee level which was as low as they go.

Full workout:

Warm-up

5x60

5x70

8x75

Accessory work:

Hypers: 3x10xbw

Shrugs: 3x12 at 60kg

15 mins recumbent bike

1km row completed in 5 mins

So the plan of attack from now on is to do rack pulls instead of deadlift until I stall on them.

My deadlift should still increase by doing rack pulls and squats, just maybe not as much as training it directly.

Just reverse engineered my one rep max for rack pulls using my 5/3/1 spreadsheet so thats me good to go for the next few cycles.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad you've found an alternative though mate to stick with working the muscles. Interesting to see any difference in strength increase.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Ordered more myprotein impact whey last night. Got one bag of Summer fruits and one back of vanilla. Never tried the summer fruits one, hopefully its nice, if not I'll just sell it to one of my mates.

Also, no real back pain today, some tightness but no new pain or inflammation. Might do some cardio after my work tomorrow: HIT on the rower. I work in the sports centre I train at (a sports centre with a proper weights room might I add) so its not as if I have to make an extra trip.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Ended up not doing cardio today, going to play squash after my mil press workout tomorrow. Going to have the gym to myself because the boys that are opening up tomorrow have to be in an hour before the public are allowed in and since I work there they are going to let me in early.

Watched Pumping Iron tonight. Was strange watching it with my flat mate who isn't interested in bodybuilding at all lol.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I did my mil press workout today:

Warm-up

3x30

3x35

5x40

Accessory work:

Push Press: 4x6x35

Negative pull ups: 3x5xbw

1 hour playins squash.

Good workout, had to rush the weights because I slept in and was playing squash with one of the boys from my work at 1.15. Had the weights room to myself most of the time because they let me in earlier than the normal punters. If I had been on time I would have had the gym to myself for the full workout.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Squatting today. Gotta train the morning because Scotland are playing Spain tonight and its a once in a life time game that I don't want to miss.

Here is the song that I will be playing on repeat when I'm training today, its amazing:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Squats today.

Warm-up

3x65

3x72.5

8x77.5

Accessory work:

Leg Press: 5x10

Leg Curl: 3x10

Rowing machine sprints

Good workout, was nearly sick after the sprints on the rower. Leg strength is coming back, I've still not set any new rep records this cylce but next squat day I should hopefully set a new 5 rep max if all goes to plan.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Bench 3x3 Workout

Warm-up

3x47.5

3x52.5

6x57.5

Accessory work:

Incline DB: 3x8

Seated Rows: 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns: 2x8 then a dropset.

Played some badminton for some cardio.

Was a bit disappointed at the 6 reps but it was 10 in the morning and it had only had a protein shake and my Pulse shake before the workout


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

This was a 2 in one workout because I had to miss my deadlift (well technically rack pulls) workout. So this was a 5/3/1 Mil Press workout and a 3x3 Rack Pull workout

Mil Press

Warm-up

5x32.5

3x37.5

4x42.5

Rack Pulls:

3x67.5

3.72.5

10x77.5

Accessory work:

Lat pull down 3 x 8

Shoulder press machine 3x8

Shrugs: 2x10

Quite pleased with the mil press, never lifted above 40kg before. My grip failed really quickly doing rack pulls which annoyed me. I could have battered out a lot more at that weight easily I think. But over the next few months the weight will get heavier and heavier.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Squats 5/3/1 week.

Warm-up

5x65

3x72.5

5x80

Accessory work:

Leg Press: 3x15

Leg Curl: 3x10

Smith machine calf raises: 3x10

That's a new 5 rep max, which will be getting beasted next cycle I hope.

Been training with one of the guys from my course lately, he's quite skinny and just starting to train properly. He could hardly walk when we left the gym and posted on facebook: "Matt is a bad man!", to which my reply was a classic quote from ronnie coleman:

"Everybody wanna be a bodybuilder, but dont no body wanna lift no heavy ass weight."


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Bench 5/3/1 week.

Warm-up

5x50

3x57.5

2x62.5

Accessory work:

Incline DB Press: 3x6

Seated rows (Wide grip): 3x12

Overhead cable extensions: 3x10

Quite disappointed with the 2 reps for bench but apart from that it was a good workout.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Just popped in for an update. Looking good mate.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Good song for training:

2z7D4eRD6Cs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Rack Pulls 5/3/1 week.

Warm-up

5x70

3x77.5

10x82.5

Accessory work:

Shrugs: 3x8

Hypers + 5kg: 3x10

DB curls: 3x8

Good workout, felt like I could have pushed it harder, think it was because there was 3 of us training today. My flat mate came along but he isn't really in to training so I think that might have been one of the reasons the session wasn't as intense as I would have liked.

Rack pulls are still feeling quite light, should start feeling heavier once I get closer to the 100kg mark though.

Threw in some DB curls because I felt like doing them for a change. Was presently surprised that I have to use DB's 2.5kg heavier than I used to when I was training bi's directly every week.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Military Press 3x5 workout:

Warm-up

5x30

5x35

6x40

Accessory work:

Seated DB Press: 4x6

Cable Lat Pulldown: 3 x 10

Overhead Tri Cable Extensions: 2x10 then a dropset.

Squatting at 9 tomorrow morning because my training partner can't train on saturday and I can't train on sunday this weekend. Should be fun, need to make sure I get plenty of food in before the workout or I will be sick and/or pass out.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Hope the squat workouts goes well buddy. Everything else looks good too! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Squat 3x5 workout:

Warm-up

5x57.5

5x67.5

8x77.5

Accessory work:

Leg Press: 15/15/20

Leg Curl: 3 x 10

Quite a good workout for 9 in the morning I think!


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Warm-up

5x47.5

5x52.5

7x57.5

Accessory work:

Incline DB: 8/8/6

Wide grip seated rowsl: 3 x 10

Overhead Tri ext: 3x10

All in all a good workout, forgot to check my spreadsheet before the gym, knew it was 57.5 that I was lifting but had to make up the weights for the first 2 sets and ended up going heavier than I needed to so I think I could have got more out of the last set if I hadn't went as heavy for the first 2 sets.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Just ordered a tub of Warrior Rage: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-rage---battle-ready-pre-workout---600g-4769-p.asp

Using My Protein pulse just now but I think I'm too used to it now because I don't notice the effects as much so will give this stuff a bash.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Rack pulls: 5x5

Warm-up

5x62.5

5x72.5

12x80

Accessory work:

Weighted hypers + 10kg: 8/8/8/8

Shrugs: 10/10/dropset

DB curls: 3x10

Tried that Warrior Rage stuff, didn't notice that much energy but the pumps were deffo very good.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Not updated this in a week. Won't bother posting the full workouts I did just the weights I got on my last set

Squat 3x3 week: 8x82.5

Mil Press 3x3 Week: 5x42.5

Bench 3x3 Week: 7x60


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

I am in the process of trying to sort out my diet and hopefully lose a bit of excess bodyfat.

Was thinking about 270g of protein, 250g of carbs and 45g of fat. Adds up to 2845 calories. It would all be from clean foods. Went shopping today and bought a lot of rice, pasta, fish, turkey, lean mince, chicken.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Decided I would start this up again.

I didn't train very much for the first half of this year, had lots of interview for Internships and I had a lot of exams/coursework.

I started 5/3/1 again about 7 weeks ago and I'm back up to where I was when I stopped updating this log. I'm doing rack pulls instead of deadlifts until they stall. I had a back injury a while ago and deadlifts just seem to agrivate it, where as rack pulls don't - most likely tight hamstrings I think. I'm working full time for the next year, so I'm training 3 nights a week.

Training is looking like (sometimes I change the accessory exercises if someone else is using the equipment I want to use):

*Rack pull workout*

Rack pulls 5/3/1

Good mornings 5 x 10

Shrugs 5 x 10

*Squat Workout*

Squats 5/3/1

Squats 5 x10 at 50% of training max

Leg curls

*Military Press Workout*

Military Press 5/3/1

Push press 5 x 10 at 70% of mil press training max

Inverted rows

Some sort of tricep movement 5x10

*Bench Workout*

Bench 5/3/1

Incline Bench 5x10 at 50% of bench max

Inverted rows

Some sort of tricep movement 5 x 10

Training maxes are currently:

Bench 67.5kg

Squat 90kg

Rack pull 115kg

Military press 45kg

My goals for the short term are to:

Bench 80kg

Squat 120kg

Rack pull 150kg

Military press 55kg

As I only train 3 nights a week it means that each workout is only done once every 9-10 days. I've found that this way I recover much better than doing all 4 workouts in one week and I'm much more pumped up for the next workout.

Yesterdays workout:

Military Press: final set was 6x40

Push Press: 5x10 at 30kg

Inverted rows: 5x8

Tricep pulldowns: 5x10

Questions or comments would be good, the more I talk about what I'm doing then the more motivated I get to stick at it and keep this log updated.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

No training on friday this week because I had a work night out.

Indian buffet and a couple of pints all paid for by the company! Can't turn that down haha.

Squatting tomorrow, aiming for 10 reps at 80kg. Managed 8 reps the last time I hit that weight so I think I've got an extra 2 reps in me.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Squatted today. I did:

Squats 5/3/1 sets:

3x65kg

3x72.5kg

8x80kg

Squats Accessory sets:

5x10 at 45kg

Finished up with some 5 sets of ten on leg curls. I'm happy with 10 reps at 80, its a new 10 rep max.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Was meant to be benching today but my training partner pulled out so we're benching tomorrow instead.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Benched on thursday and did Rack pulls on friday.

Thursday's workout:

Bench - worked up to 9x60

Incline Bench - 5 sets of 10

Pull ups

Tricep Pulldowns

Fridays Workout:

Rack pulls - worked up to 8x105

Good mornings - 5 sets of 10

Dumbell Shrugs

Pleased with the bench workout, 9x60 is a new PR.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Songs that I heard on the radio yesterday and will definitely be playing in the gym:


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Did military press today.

Military Press: 5x42.5

Push Press: 3 sets of ten

Pull ups: 5 single pull ups - I'm getting stronger at these

Tricep Push downs.

All in all a pretty good session. I got more protein delivered today as well which meant I only had to go one day without.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Squats yesterday.

Squats 5/3/1 sets:

5x65kg

3x75kg

8x85kg

Squats Accessory sets:

5x10 at 45kg

5x10 leg curls.


----------



## Chew (Mar 4, 2009)

Benched on Friday.

I hit 65kg for 6 reps which is a new PR. Had two parties to go to this weekend so I've drank a lot and not eaten very much. Now that is out my system I'm ready to train hard this week. Also, my training partner is back from his holiday this week so it should be good.


----------

